
The Limits of William Langewiesche’s ‘Airmanship’ - bookofjoe
https://medium.com/@elanhead/the-limits-of-william-langewiesches-airmanship-52546f20ec9a
======
zelienople
This is an ad hominem attack. It lacks reason and accountability.

The original article carefully examined the facts and concluded that the
pilots were simply not up to the task of flying the plane manually in the
event of a runaway trim situation.

The religion of "Hate Boeing" is strong. The Russians have done their job
well. Now it is time to smear anyone who relies upon facts and reason for
having an unpopular opinion.

